# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Fiesta de Halloween

## Noelia

En un local donde actúo para niños, me han propuesto adaptar la magia que hago para el día de Halloween. Estoy totalmente en blanco, no se me ocurre nada. ¿Alguien podría sugerirme algo?. Muchas gracias.

----------


## leorugbier

tamos iguales...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pasate por una tienda de estas de artículos de broma. Como llega Halloween, estarán hasta arriba de material para la ocasión. Seguro que te viene la inspiración mirando el género.

----------


## Danet

Yo ya tengo en mi poder capsulas de sangre :P 
Para reforzar algun efecto como el Vampiro o algo por el estilo, que algo aparezca o desaparezca en una calabaza "del demonio"   :Lol:  

A mi me da miedo pasarme con el miedo, aunque los niños de hoy en dia...  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

¿Cuando es ese día?
Es que de las fiestas extranjeras no estoy muy puesto y por saber cuanto falta.

Mas que nada porque tengo un libro que se llama (creo) Terror mágico y que trata de efectos de magia para ese ambiente. 
Pero lo tengo en casa, tendría que ponerme a buscarlo y esos juegos requieren bastante preparación (bricolage, vamos).

----------


## leorugbier

Ignoto, Halloween es la noche del 31 de Octubre...te agradeceria el nombre del libro...bye

----------


## ignoto

En cuanto llegue a casa te lo miro pero te advierto que hay que pedirlo a Argentina.

----------


## leorugbier

bue en eso tengo ventaja, es q soy argentino...lalala...jaja gracias

----------

